# Trimming your Plant



## davidfla (May 25, 2006)

Okay , so ya , my plant is growing like stait up , but I want this bish Bushy so how do I trim this thing? Im so afraid to screw it up and Ill cry. lol so ya if anyone could help that'd be great.

David


----------



## rasta (May 25, 2006)

im not to good at growing ,but you can get good advice from the brothers grunt ,mutt. hick ,ganja guru and a few others ,dont be in a hurry wait for the advice PEACE ,LOVE, RASTAFARI


----------



## fusible (May 25, 2006)

Do a search on "Topping" the plant.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 25, 2006)

Yep, if you want a bush, you want to top it. There is a fair amount fo info out there on it.


----------



## fusible (May 25, 2006)

I was a little skeptical about topping, I thought it would stress the plant because I wouldnt know how to do it. That is, until one day I accidently topped a Leda Uno I had by letting the top get too close to the fluoro. I noticed the top was wilting and really burned so i clipped it off, then i noticed the stretch from the lower branches......big difference.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 25, 2006)

Yeah, it's one of thos things that can worry a person until you figure out it's not that hard, I just pinch ther tops from mine around early-mid veg.


----------



## Kindbuds Bro (May 26, 2006)

Outdoor section under stickys look at my Bros  
(Kindbuds) sticky it has some good infor about 
topping and prunng ETC


----------



## davidfla (May 27, 2006)

I cant find a place where it says trim/top your plant...any links anyone?


----------



## davidfla (May 27, 2006)

PRUNING

o maintain the optimal growth rate, trim all leaves that are greater than 4 inches long (not counting the stem). A good rule of thumb is to keep the distance (Internodal Length) between the leaves/branches on the main stem around 1 inch. The more often you trim, the slower the Cannabis plant will grow and the narrower the internodal length. Trimming the growth tip after the plant is 4-5 leaf sets tall will produce a "Y" shaped plant with two "arms". Too much trimming will result in poor growth and often hermaphroditism. Keep pruning to a minimum during the entire FLOWERING PHASE. (see stress)
---------
I am a little slow and I dont really understand what its meaning...soooo err i feel like a ******* but can somone explain this? thanks
David


----------



## Hick (May 27, 2006)

Whoa!..where _did_ you find that?..Trimming leaves is a "no-no" in most growers handbooks. Leaves are where photosynthesis takes place. http://www.emc.maricopa.edu/faculty/farabee/BIOBK/BioBookPS.html
Photosythesis is the  primary resource of health and vigor. Don't trim all those leaves.


----------



## davidfla (May 28, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> Whoa!..where _did_ you find that?..Trimming leaves is a "no-no" in most growers handbooks. Leaves are where photosynthesis takes place. http://www.emc.maricopa.edu/faculty/farabee/BIOBK/BioBookPS.html
> Photosythesis is the  primary resource of health and vigor. Don't trim all those leaves.


Thanks , but it didn't tell me how to trim it... =/ i saw it a long time ago but it was at overgrow and their gone now.


----------



## afireoutside (May 28, 2006)

could someone please post a good picture of a plant that has been topped?


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 28, 2006)

afireoutside said:
			
		

> could someone please post a good picture of a plant that has been topped?


Here's a couple of topped branches on my Snow White Mother.

You'll notice that two branches sprout from each point that you top.


----------



## davidfla (May 28, 2006)

mine doesnt really have branches yet...


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 28, 2006)

Then it's too early to top.


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 28, 2006)

davidfla said:
			
		

> mine doesnt really have branches yet...


You shouldn't top any of the branches until you see distinct side growth in the node you choose. Once the immature side growth is visable to the eye, top the branch just above the new growth and both side growths will take off.


----------



## davidfla (May 28, 2006)

ya its only like 3 months old or so , but ill go back there tonight and try to take some pics and ill post them and see if it is ready or not but hey , thanks alot I appreciate it.


----------



## davidfla (May 30, 2006)

I trimmed it sort of , I only cut a few branches so now Ill see what happens. Ill get soem pics tonight i keep forgeting the cam.


----------

